# Computer forum clan



## Aastii

Basically this thread, for anyone who has just stumbled upon it, is for the new CF clan. Below you will find information of people who have shown interest, our servers, how to get information, what is being asked of you at the minute etc.

before you read anything below keep this in mind:
*
Should you have an issue with the technical side of things or have a question about joining or leaveing or absense or any general question or problem, I will now be on steam (my steam ID is below), xfire (again, below) and/or ventrilo as often as i can, so if you need to catch me for whatever reason, I will probably be there. If you have an issue and I am not, feel free to PM me on here *

People 'in' so far:

*aastii* /steam - decdlayhow /xfire - deccy92
*epidemik*/steam - jake1016 /xfire - ortreehugger
*kennebell347* /steam - ascopeseyes /xfire - donuts21783
*Kobaj* /steam - kobaj_g /xfire - kobaj
*bomberboysk* /steam - bomberboysk / xfire - bomberboysk
*ukulele ninja* /steam - ukulele_ninja
*N3crosis* /steam - N3crosis99
*Midnight fox1* /steam - w4rl0ck7 /xfire - w4rl0ck7
*Irishwhistle* /steam - Irishwhistle
*andythelandy* /steam - andythelandy
*ellankyy* /steam - el_lankyy
*FairDoos* /steam - MattTHarrison
*russb* /xfire - braindead
*calibretto* /steam - Calibretto310 /xfire - Calibretto310
*Dropkickmurphys* /steam - unpdave /xfire - poultrygeist
*ScOuT* /steam - thescout4 /xfire - thescout
*awildgoose* /steam - awildgoose
*kookooshortman55* /steam - kookooshortman55 /xfire - kookooshortman55
*KR33P* /steam sk8_4_l1fe
*Zer0 c00l* /steam - Zer0_C00L
*funkysnair* /steam - funkysnair
*trapar* /steam - xwaves
*Aloush*/steam - AloushA /xfire - AloushAbdala
*mac550*/steam - kingalpha

I have got the CoD4 server now, to connect open up call of duty multiplayer and hit `, the button to the left of the 1 key. The console should appear at the top. type in "connect 85.234.148.4:28929" without the quotation marks. That should connect you to the server. Thankyou very much to meanman for letting us use the server 

Please log into ventrilo when you are on the server, the information for the server is below, as is how to get the program. When we have nights of just CF playing it will be passworded so only we can get in, to get the password go onto vent and someone will be ready to give it to you there. Even if you don't have a mic, please still go onto ventrilo, there may be important information being given about the game, the server or just in general.

To get ventrilo go to

http://www.ventrilo.com/download.php

get the version you need and then the information you will need is below:

hostname or ip: voice401.inx-gaming.co.uk
port number: 6263
no password

If you are going into CoD4 there are some people getting the message "server is on different version" or something like that. To fix it download this http://www.gamershell.com/download_28304.shtml install it and what not and you should be good to go

Aloush has also offered us to use a CSS server. The IP is below, thankyou very much for that 

83.142.49.76:28015

I am after someone else to look over the forums, preferably someone atleast +4/-4 GMT so that when i sleep, go out etc it will be prime time for you if you gete me, just stick your name down here or in the dedicated post for it that i put up


----------



## kennebell347

My name login on steam is ascopeseyes but my game tag is Vort3c. My login on xfire is donuts21783. Let me know whats happening with all this cause im down!


----------



## Aastii

kennebell347 said:


> My name login on steam is ascopeseyes but my game tag is Vort3c. My login on xfire is donuts21783. Let me know whats happening with all this cause im down!



lol, well if you must know, i dont know. Trying to get everyone who is interested together and see what everyone wants to do and where we all want to go


----------



## kobaj

Steam is kobaj_g, xfire is kobaj.


----------



## bomberboysk

Xfire: Bomberboysk
Steam: Bomberboysk
cod4/WaW name: Bomberboysk

Repetitive? Also, If you wanna put up a website i have plenty of extra bandwidth on my godaddy acct, but it would need a domain (My current two domains are pretty subdomained out lol)


----------



## Aastii

bomberboysk said:


> Xfire: Bomberboysk
> Steam: Bomberboysk
> cod4/WaW name: Bomberboysk
> 
> Repetitive? Also, If you wanna put up a website i have plenty of extra bandwidth on my godaddy acct, but it would need a domain (My current two domains are pretty subdomained out lol)



man alive, yes, absolutely if you dont mind. Was expecting to have to find a free webspace provider or something


----------



## Aastii

oh, i should point out here, i am adding everyone who posts but my name on steam and xfire, but my name is different on both.

steam: decdlayhow, steam name is deccy~LWS~
xfire: deccy92

so don't be thinking who is this weirdo that has added me, it is only yours truely


----------



## massahwahl

Steam: ukulele_ninja
X-fire: well, I don't have one 

If I have cod4 outside of steam, can I add it to steam for friend updates?


----------



## bomberboysk

Aastii said:


> oh, i should point out here, i am adding everyone who posts but my name on steam and xfire, but my name is different on both.
> 
> steam: decdlayhow, steam name is deccy~LWS~
> xfire: deccy92
> 
> so don't be thinking who is this weirdo that has added me, it is only yours truely



You should also start by making a clan page on xfire:
http://www.xfire.com/register_clan/

And also a steam group...


----------



## N3crosis

Steam: N3crosis99

Xfire: I deleted it lol I probably should re-install...


----------



## Machin3

Steam: w4rl0ck7

Xfire: w4rl0ck7


----------



## epidemik

There are already steam groups established on both xfire and steam. 

Steam: http://steamcommunity.com/gid/103582791429541410

Xfire: http://www.xfire.com/clans/computerforum/


Its best just to use those groups as a base and put the CF tag on your name if you feel inclined to do so. Think of it more as a community than a clan though. If it gets serious (idk how, scrims? off site website/forum), it will need to change names. The mod team's standing is, since it is not under our control, we cannot endorse it however it is fine to have the community groups (since they've been managed well so far).


----------



## Aastii

epidemik said:


> There are already steam groups established on both xfire and steam.
> 
> Steam: http://steamcommunity.com/gid/103582791429541410
> 
> Xfire: http://www.xfire.com/clans/computerforum/
> 
> 
> Its best just to use those groups as a base and put the CF tag on your name if you feel inclined to do so. Think of it more as a community than a clan though. If it gets serious (idk how, scrims? off site website/forum), it will need to change names. The mod team's standing is, since it is not under our control, we cannot endorse it however it is fine to have the community groups (since they've been managed well so far).



Should it get serious could we still show roots and have console say on the servers about computerforum.com? Yes change the tags if we need to and the clan name but still think it was started here, we should show that and get more people to the forum too


----------



## Machin3

epidemik said:


> There are already steam groups established on both xfire and steam.
> 
> Steam: http://steamcommunity.com/gid/103582791429541410
> 
> Xfire: http://www.xfire.com/clans/computerforum/
> 
> 
> Its best just to use those groups as a base and put the CF tag on your name if you feel inclined to do so. Think of it more as a community than a clan though. If it gets serious (idk how, scrims? off site website/forum), it will need to change names. The mod team's standing is, since it is not under our control, we cannot endorse it however it is fine to have the community groups (since they've been managed well so far).



I actually just joined both groups last night.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Steam: Irishwhistle

Don't have XFire, just steam. The only online game I really play is TF2... I have HL2DM, R6V2 (for some reason I can't get the multiplayer to work), and Crysis (I've never even tried the multiplayer on that)... the rest of my games are completely single player.

I vote we start doing TF2 as quickly as possible... if there's anything I can do to help I'm happy to. TF2 is by far the most played game in the CF group.


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

TF2 is definately a good choice for a game for CF members. A lot of people on here seem to own the game and enjoy playing it. I know Left 4 Dead seems to be pretty popular with CF members too (played a few games with a few people)


----------



## Aastii

alright then, TF2 and L4D are good for me and i know they are good for alot of other people too.

Now though, i know that there is already a CF group and xfire clan, but as neither seem to game together or do anything together any more, do you think we should open another or try to start those up again?


----------



## Machin3

Are you guys going to setup a server? or... is it just a clan?


----------



## Aastii

Midnight_fox1 said:


> Are you guys going to setup a server? or... is it just a clan?



honestly, it is too early to say. I honestly would like to eventually, but we need the people, the dedication and the willingness for support first before we can think of getting a server, but hopefully in the not too distant future, yes


----------



## Aastii

Right then, I am thinging we should try this out, us all playing together.

As it has been said that TF2 seems to be the most popular game, lets start with that 

Need some information though first, could you find out the time difference between you and GMT and put it in the format of of +4 or -2 for 4 hours later or 2 hours earlier respectively.

I have you all on steam and xfire now so if you want to contact there rather than here I am cool with that, as i said before, I am deccy~LWS~ on steam, not aastii


----------



## andythelandy

Hi i like the sound of this i just got TF2 and i enjoy playing it though i still a total noob so i dunno if ill be good enough to play with you lot.

my steam is: andythelandy


----------



## Aastii

andythelandy said:


> Hi i like the sound of this i just got TF2 and i enjoy playing it though i still a total noob so i dunno if ill be good enough to play with you lot.
> 
> my steam is: andythelandy



hehe dont worry i suck with every class except medic, so you wont be the only noob there


----------



## kennebell347

im total garbage at that game


----------



## massahwahl

I only understand about 12% of what's happening in the game, so don't feel too bad.

I'm going to keep practicing engineer as not very many people seem to be good at it. I always get killed trying to find scrap metal to build with and rarely get my equipment upgraded quick enough.


----------



## Machin3

If you're gonna do servers sometime in the future then I'll be glad to contribute.


----------



## andythelandy

Haha well i tried pyro but i kept killing half my own team with the flamethrower so i tried sniper which i can do ok as long as its a big map


----------



## ellanky

Dang it >< Im gonna have to ask my cousin to let me borrow TF2, I only have DoD:S

Steam Account: el_lankyy   Nickname: El CApitan


----------



## massahwahl

Dude DoD:S is my favorite steam game hands down! I wish I knew enough to people who had it to get some good games going.

We should get the ventrillo server up and running again too, I have all my studio equipment and mics hooked up this week


----------



## Aastii

i think i may have a vent server that expires in june or something, i will check up on it and post it up. I have cancelled it after june though, it was my old WoW guild server that i payed for but as i quit playing after wotlk im not paying for something im not going to use.

If i do have it i cant afford to carry it on, but if you guys like having the server i will happily carry it on if you all contribute a little, it is only something like £30 a year or something, so about $50, if we have 10 members thats about $5 each, 20 members $2.50, so it will hardly break the bank if you want to keep it.

If we do set one up would any of you object to getting TS instead, only it is much easier to use, doesn't ahve the stupid noise when you want to speak and has much more control for ranks and giving people control


----------



## Aastii

Yes, it is still up, it is a teamspeak server and only 10 slot, but we don't have that many yet anyway 

information:

server name: computer forum

server address: 85.236.100.35:11657

Pasasword: There isn't one.

Join as anonymous and i will get your sorted out with a name and everything if you are interested.

Also, if you want to keep a TS or vent server (it is interchangeable) then please say either in the TS server or in this post and say, but if you are 18+ then please contribute, i don't currently have a job held up, concentrating fully on study and what not, so can't afford to keep it up myself. I am saying 18+ as by that point you should be having some kind of income or some way of getting atleast a few £/$ together.

It is £2.40 per yer for 1 slot, so that is $3.72 per year, so not massively expensive if you want it, and it goes up to 128 slots, which i doubt we will ever have in one one go


----------



## kobaj

Vent, soooo much better then teamspeak.

Also, I might join in a couple rounds of TF2, but cant say I enjoy the game much. L4d, now thats a game ! And of course cod4!


----------



## Aastii

right, let me put it like this then.

Let's have a vote  if you want to support the vent or TS, type in vent or TS for whichver you prefer, if you want teamspeak, say TS, if you want ventrillo, type vent, so i will start it off as

TS

there we are 

kobaj, i am taking it as vent for you 

until we have a pretty conclusinve view it is staying as TS, only takes a couple seconds to change, but if i get flooded with vent, i will change it straight away and post the new information up


----------



## andythelandy

is it still up? tbh i dont actually know how to find the server on tf2 i usually go on the 1st one that looks good on the list:S


----------



## Aastii

andythelandy said:


> is it still up? tbh i dont actually know how to find the server on tf2 i usually go on the 1st one that looks good on the list:S



It isn't a TF2 server, it is a teamspeak/ventrilo server, you use it to talk to people


----------



## andythelandy

ooo well i dont have either


----------



## Irishwhistle

aastii said:


> right then, i am thinging we should try this out, us all playing together.
> 
> As it has been said that tf2 seems to be the most popular game, lets start with that :d
> 
> need some information though first, could you find out the time difference between you and gmt and put it in the format of of +4 or -2 for 4 hours later or 2 hours earlier respectively.
> 
> I have you all on steam and xfire now so if you want to contact there rather than here i am cool with that, as i said before, i am deccy~lws~ on steam, not aastii



gmt -5


----------



## Aastii

andythelandy said:


> ooo well i dont have either



lol, if you want to get on either i will help you get whichever, just pm me if you are interested, that goes for anyone else that wants more information or needs to know how to get either.



> gmt -5



thankyou very much


----------



## andythelandy

Well i don't have a mic or anything for teamspeak:S i guess if your in a clan you need all that stuff


----------



## Aastii

andythelandy said:


> Well i don't have a mic or anything for teamspeak:S i guess if your in a clan you need all that stuff



you don't NEED it, it is prefered but not necessary, and if it does take off and we end up having quite a few people in quite often then you are welocme to come in and listen or if you get a mic between then and now, you are welcome to come in and speak


----------



## epidemik

Aastii, you should edit your first post with the list of members who are interested, and info about them (timezone, steam, etc.). 

It's getting confusing with multiple conversations going on.


----------



## andythelandy

ill probably just get it anyway


----------



## Aastii

epidemik said:


> Aastii, you should edit your first post with the list of members who are interested, and info about them (timezone, steam, etc.).
> 
> It's getting confusing with multiple conversations going on.



yea was planning on it when we get a couple more people give the info, will do it now though, thanks for the heads up 

All information is now in the initial post


----------



## massahwahl

I'm eastern time which is -5:00.

Also, I vote ventrillo but it doesn't really matter in the end.


----------



## Irishwhistle

Aastii said:


> you don't NEED it, it is prefered but not necessary



I've got a condenser mic and several dynamic vocal mics, do those count?


----------



## Aastii

Irishwhistle said:


> I've got a condenser mic and several dynamic vocal mics, do those count?



haha, if they will work on your computer, yes 



> I'm eastern time which is -5:00.
> 
> Also, I vote ventrillo but it doesn't really matter in the end.



thankyou very much


----------



## massahwahl

I should probably add that my schedule works like this:

I'm free:
Monday- 8am-12:30p and 11:30p-2:00a
Tuesday-Friday: 8am-10:30am and 11:30p-2:00a

Saturday and Sundays I'm good from 8am-4pm and 11pm-2am

I usually miss out on CF games, so I thought I would post that


----------



## Aastii

ukulele_ninja said:


> I should probably add that my schedule works like this:
> 
> I'm free:
> Monday- 8am-12:30p and 11:30p-2:00a
> Tuesday-Friday: 8am-10:30am and 11:30p-2:00a
> 
> Saturday and Sundays I'm good from 8am-4pm and 11pm-2am
> 
> I usually miss out on CF games, so I thought I would post that



so that is...let me work this out......

Monday 1p-5.30p GMT and 4:30p-7p GMT

the rest follow that pattern


----------



## Irishwhistle

Aastii said:


> haha, if they will work on your computer, yes



Well they will, but they're kinda inconvenient. 

Probably would raise my latency higher than it already is anyway... I'm on a connection meant for three or four computer and there's seven computers on it from 9:00-9:00. I just tried to play today and got kicked off of the server I was on for high ping of 400 something.


----------



## massahwahl

On a friday or saturday if you guys ever want to play late GMT I will be willing to wake up uber early to do so


----------



## Dropkickmurphys

Irishwhistle said:


> Well they will, but they're kinda inconvenient.
> 
> Probably would raise my latency higher than it already is anyway... I'm on a connection meant for three or four computer and there's seven computers on it from 9:00-9:00. I just tried to play today and got kicked off of the server I was on for high ping of 400 something.



If you are talking about the server you were in with me. The server has a ping limit of 150 and you got kicked for a ping of 151... I thought thats a bit off... lol


----------



## epidemik

Added myself to the list. 

To be honest, I'm a little lukewarm about the whole clan idea but I'd love it if there were organized games of CF memebers. That would be a lot of fun. So you can consider me kinda 'in'

GMT -8 
Vent > TS (But obviously either works)


----------



## Machin3

I am GMT -6


----------



## Irishwhistle

Dropkickmurphys said:


> If you are talking about the server you were in with me. The server has a ping limit of 150 and you got kicked for a ping of 151... I thought thats a bit off... lol



Yeah, but I checked a little bit before I got kicked and my ping was like 450.


----------



## bomberboysk

ukulele_ninja said:


> Dude DoD:S is my favorite steam game hands down! I wish I knew enough to people who had it to get some good games going.
> 
> We should get the ventrillo server up and running again too, I have all my studio equipment and mics hooked up this week



Haha, heck yeah DoD:S is awesome, except i dont particularly care for the orange maps..


----------



## massahwahl

bomberboysk said:


> Haha, heck yeah DoD:S is awesome, except i dont particularly care for the orange maps..



No those are lame, i only play the official maps.


----------



## Calibretto

Xfire: Calibretto310
Steam: Calibretto310

I'm the founder of the CoD4 [CF]Clan Xfire Group. Join! http://www.xfire.com/clans/cfclanuk/

Hopefully that link can be posted in the original post?


----------



## bomberboysk

ukulele_ninja said:


> No those are lame, i only play the official maps.



Same here, i tried out the orange ones and they sucked lol, the officals are alot better. Whats ur fav class? I personally like the germal bolt rifle.


----------



## massahwahl

Good game tonight guys! That was the first I actually had fun playing TF2! Its a whole hell of a lot better when you actually have some form of organization and team work.


----------



## massahwahl

bomberboysk said:


> Same here, i tried out the orange ones and they sucked lol, the officals are alot better. Whats ur fav class? I personally like the germal bolt rifle.



I like the rifle class and sniper occasionally, we'll have to play sometime its been a while since ive been on.


----------



## ScOuT

I'm in...I'll get everything lined up this weekend. I work like 14 hours a day during the week and have a family. Can't really do much Mon-Fri

I have steam and xfire accounts.

GMT +1


----------



## awildgoose

awildgoose/ steam - awildgoose

I mainly play TF2 and the occasional CS:S. I am hoping to buy some COD's but.

But +10 GMT so I probs won't be able to play with some of you guys.


----------



## Archangel

Sorry to be a partypooper here..  but Have you talked to Ian before 'dedicating' a clan to this site?  I don't think you can just pick the name of this site without asking him first realy.  (especially not something people have to pay for, looking at the TS thingy.)

I mean, if things dont go well with that clan, it'll be associated with this site aswell.   so Imo you should ask Ian first, since its his site.   its the least you can do.


----------



## awildgoose

Archangel said:


> Sorry to be a partypooper here..  but Have you talked to Ian before 'dedicating' a clan to this site?  I don't think you can just pick the name of this site without asking him first realy.  (especially not something people have to pay for, looking at the TS thingy.)
> 
> I mean, if things dont go well with that clan, it'll be associated with this site aswell.   so Imo you should ask Ian first, since its his site.   its the least you can do.



That is a very good point. Yeh because if someone (not me) pisses someone off and they have CF or whatever in their name or it's on a CF server then people will probably go on this and complain or something.


----------



## epidemik

Exactly. The mod team will not endorse a clan because we do not have control over it. If something bad were to happen, it could reflect poorly on Computer Forum. And due to the nature of clans, its not worth the risk. 

However, we do support the community gaming together. I personally think its a great thing and have had tons of fun playing with you guys. Organizing times to play together is awesome and there really arent any issues with the Xfire and Steam groups that have been established (because they've been well managed for a while now). Its just clans tend to be volatile. Having a bunch of clan things (claiming to be part of CF) going on other places other than this site gets messy and hard to control and this opens lots opprotunity for conflicts and issues. You get my drift?


----------



## Shane

Hang on....i joined the CF a long time back...I was active for about a week in the clan and that was it,Because i was never available when they had matches.

Anyway whats the status on the old clan? has it gone?

I kind of agree with what Archangel said though,If anything bad did happen it could end up looking bad on Computerforums part.


----------



## Machin3

We should organize tournaments too.


----------



## Aastii

Right, I am thinking this then:

1. We come up wth another name, not computer forum with CF tags or anything, in steam ye becaus of the steam group, if we ever form a proper "clan" then we will need a different name

2. *IF* we get to a seious stage with servers and recruitment and what not, we will most probably have a site, should that a happen a link to this forum I think would be in order and that is it, purely to show the roots of the "clan" and to advertise the site more

It was said a couple posts back that it probably shouldn't be called CF because there is already that clan sort of going around (tdk isn't cf, but they still have the steam and xfire group), but as there are more and more issues about the name coming up, i agree that probably not having computer forum at all in the name would be better.



> We should organize tournaments too



For the moment i partially agree, i think we should ahve an internal tournament, so maybe a few teams of 2 or something having set matches on CoD for a set time so all matches are the same, get a table up and everything, work out a way to get points and see who wins. Rather than for serious, just for fun, or something similar on another game. I say CoD because TF2 needs quite a few people to get it to be a good game, a 4 person game would be no good and we don't have the numbers for a 20 person game yet.

But this then leads to another problem, which is we would need a server, which as i said before i can't afford, if any of you can and would donate it, awesome, otherwise everyone interested will have to chip in


----------



## meanman

Tdk has several cod4 cod 5 servers so if you guys needed to use one for fun games i would be glad to password one of them for you so you can do this. Aastii i would not want to take anything away from you and i would not care what clan tags you want to use so if you are interested just pm me with the dates and times you need the server and ill pm you the password and rcon password so you can control the players and maps.


----------



## Aastii

meanman said:


> Tdk has several cod4 cod 5 servers so if you guys needed to use one for fun games i would be glad to password one of them for you so you can do this. Aastii i would not want to take anything away from you and i would not care what clan tags you want to use so if you are interested just pm me with the dates and times you need the server and ill pm you the password and rcon password so you can control the players and maps.



awesome, thankyou very much. As for the clan tags, probably won't be using CF anyway if we get serious, simply for the endorsing purposes that have been said by several mods in several posts where the clan has been mentioned.

As far as the playing together goes, what do you lot reckon for a day this weekend at any time from 9-11pm GMT, whichever best suits most of you? If you can only make an hour then still come along and join in  I say that time because then ht people who are 5-7 hours behind it will be alright for them if they aren't doing anything during the day, for goose the +10 would put it as morning for him ,so he could join in.

Also, as most are saying vent, i will go ahead and change the server over now and post the new information up


----------



## meanman

I can give you access to the server so you can impliment the password when you want to arrange your games and you will be able to remove it when you have finished so when you get your games more organized just let me know.
My xfire is titfat
my ventrilo channel is 
 hostname/ip voice401.inx-gaming.co.uk
port 6263.


----------



## Aastii

meaman has offered us a server, CoD4, 5 or L4D and when the vent server of mine runs out he has offered us to use his whenever we need to go on, so thankyou very much to him for that.

My question now is which would you prefer to get? I am voting straight off for either CoD4 or 5.

The servers let the ping go over 150 anyway so if you have high latency issues it is fine for you to join


----------



## massahwahl

I vote CoD4 since meanman already has CoD5 servers.


----------



## ScOuT

I think CoD 4 would be a good choice...I think everybody here has it I think it would be best for max participation Great time choice by the way...I'll be there!

How exactly will you post the server information? In here with an IP address? We could just look for you on xfire and join your game maybe?

xfire: ScOuT
Steam: TheScOuT4

*****EDIT*****

I just saw you changed the first part of the thread


----------



## massahwahl

So not to be the barren of conspiracy, but this just seems like meanman is on a PR mission for the tdk clan. If that's not the case I apologize, but I would think it might be best to seek another server and maybe a nickname for the cf clan to keep the site seperate from the clan but still be a clan with site people?


----------



## funkysnair

ukulele_ninja said:


> So not to be the barren of conspiracy, but this just seems like meanman is on a PR mission for the tdk clan. If that's not the case I apologize, but I would think it might be best to seek another server and maybe a nickname for the cf clan to keep the site seperate from the clan but still be a clan with site people?



i am part of the tdk clan, pr mission lol...

we have enough players! anyway cod4 does not get played by the tdk clan


----------



## russb

Right first off CoD4 and CoDWAW is good for me.
  I have an Xfire account do you want my username.
  I joint a clan ages ago and told to join Xfire which i did,clan folded before i knew what to do with Xfire that is why i asked if you want my username.


  PS do i need steam also ts.


----------



## meanman

ukulele_ninja said:


> So not to be the barren of conspiracy, but this just seems like meanman is on a PR mission for the tdk clan. If that's not the case I apologize, but I would think it might be best to seek another server and maybe a nickname for the cf clan to keep the site seperate from the clan but still be a clan with site people?



All i was trying to do was help you out, the offer still stands but if you want ukulele_ninja you can always go and rent one. Anyway if you had been in our ventrilo with me and Aastii you would be more informed on what  is going on.


----------



## Aastii

ukulele_ninja i will explain what was said in vent...

firstly the post that meanman put was a "response" to a post that somebody made (not this one) which wasn't strictly true, it was sort of a statement if you will. Yea it was to advertise but it is coincidence that we started this whole thing up and he posted that up.

secondly, meanman has 5 (i think ) cod 4 servers, a couple cod 5 and not sure about L4D, so he said if we want to use one then that is fine, he will set me up with ip, password if we want and rcon control, and also in response to my ts/vent running out he said that we are free to use his, anyone in his servers are, they aren't password protected and there are a couple channels for non-tdk members.

So, unless he has a strange alternate motive which i can't see, it is pretty much just out of kindness for helping us, and he may get a little publicity for the clan on the side, but look at it this way ukulele_ninja, we get a free server out of it whenever we would like to play 

About the 4 and WaW thing, so far it is seeming that CoD4 is the way we are going, so those interested in playing a few games, get it installed 



> So not to be the barren of conspiracy, but this just seems like meanman is on a PR mission for the tdk clan. If that's not the case I apologize, but I would think it might be best to seek another server and maybe a nickname for the cf clan to keep the site seperate from the clan but still be a clan with site people?



Also, the thing about the different name sounds awesome, could we have some suggestions and whatever we get after a few days i'll make a poll and we can vote on a name for it. No tags yet, unless that is crucial because it is a pun or whatever, because we can sort that out after, and remember please, it is a "clean" site so therefore clan, so please no bad language or inuendo in the names put forward

Also, reply to my post a couple ones back otherwise we aren't going to have a time at all



> As far as the playing together goes, what do you lot reckon for a day this weekend at any time from 9-11pm GMT, whichever best suits most of you? If you can only make an hour then still come along and join in I say that time because then ht people who are 5-7 hours behind it will be alright for them if they aren't doing anything during the day, for goose the +10 would put it as morning for him ,so he could join in.


----------



## ScOuT

Aastii said:


> As far as the playing together goes, what do you lot reckon for a day this weekend at any time from 9-11pm GMT, whichever best suits most of you? If you can only make an hour then still come along and join in I say that time because then ht people who are 5-7 hours behind it will be alright for them if they aren't doing anything during the day, for goose the +10 would put it as morning for him ,so he could join in.



Perfect time for me


----------



## massahwahl

I was not trying to be a jerk or anything meanman, in fact I appreciate the hospitality .

Just making sure that it wouldn't become a 'TDK and CF' clans are the same thing situation. No disrespect intended in my previous post.

As far as a clan name, I have not got a clue, just thought it would make the mods happy who were nervous about the name being associated with the site, which is a good point.


----------



## ellanky

I just sent a bunch of friend requests on Steam
lol
And right now Im heading out to go see if I can buy Team Fortress 2


----------



## g4m3rof1337

ellanky said:


> I just sent a bunch of friend requests on Steam
> lol
> And right now Im heading out to go see if I can buy Team Fortress 2



Free weekend is here or it's coming up.


----------



## russb

russb said:


> Right first off CoD4 and CoDWAW is good for me.
> I have an Xfire account do you want my username.
> I joint a clan ages ago and told to join Xfire which i did,clan folded before i knew what to do with Xfire that is why i asked if you want my username.
> 
> 
> PS do i need steam also ts.



  Please answer my post.


----------



## meanman

NP ukulele_ninja and just to put your mind at rest yes i might get some advertizing out of this but i wont be involved in your games and i realy dont care what tags you all decide to wear, The matches organized for you will be down to Aastii and i proberbly wont even know they have taken pace as i will give Aastii full access to the server, i dont expect anything in return and i wont be spam posting this thread so after a couple of games most people who play on it wont even know the server is being sponsered by me. 
So i will now leave it all to Aastii and he will let me know what he needs and ill hook him up and that will be the last you here from me about this just enjoy and have fun.


----------



## awildgoose

Alright guys, I just played on a american server, and the lag wasn't too bad (tf2). I am guessing that is the same with CS:S so yeh...

Also, if anyone wants to have a bigger match with me or even one on one, well this is mainly for one on one.

Ye yanks all have competitive internet sellers so you  have like awesome internet, here in Aus we don't really so if I host (book a server, long story) you guys wouldn't get much lag and neither would I so that's something to keep in mind.
Thanks.


----------



## Aastii

I have just got the server info from meanman, i have posted it in the original post. When you are going on please log into the vent server aswell. It is a CoD4 server and I have the control to set it to whatever we like, so if we want a ffa match, can do it, if there are certain wepons you want, we can do that too, change map rotation, perks allowed etc


----------



## ScOuT

Aastii said:


> I have just got the server info from meanman, i have posted it in the original post. When you are going on please log into the vent server aswell. It is a CoD4 server and I have the control to set it to whatever we like, so if we want a ffa match, can do it, if there are certain wepons you want, we can do that too, change map rotation, perks allowed etc



Cool....


----------



## Aastii

I have updated the initial thread with every bit of information you will be needing, so check up there if you need anything, and hopefully lets gete some games played


----------



## kennebell347

if team fortress is gonna be one of the main games played i prob will have to back out. i really dont enjoy playing it.


----------



## Aastii

kennebell347 said:


> if team fortress is gonna be one of the main games played i prob will have to back out. i really dont enjoy playing it.



It waon't be a "main" game, we won't really have a main game, it is whatever people want to play. We have a CoD4 server now, so if you have that and want to play that, we have that right there and can set it up however.

We can have L4D matches if people want, find an empty WaW server and play there if we want, TF2, CSS, hell, if you want we can even go play garry's mod together, it doesn't matter what we play


----------



## kennebell347

i was browsing the thread on my phone and the majority of posts i saw were about tf2. thats why i said that. ill play any game i just dont want to spend much time on tf2


----------



## Aastii

kennebell347 said:


> i was browsing the thread on my phone and the majority of posts i saw were about tf2. thats why i said that. ill play any game i just dont want to spend much time on tf2



We probably will play TF2, but not every time we get together to play


----------



## kennebell347

alright thats cool


----------



## Aastii

So i can get the server set up for when we want it, what type of games do you guys want, a mix of all or a select game mode on select maps or what?


----------



## FairDoos

Id join in but i havent played COD4 in a while so i may be a bit sketchy + i dont use steam for COD4 either i have disc  But i do have Steam and its MattTHarrison if you wish to add me and my nickname is the same as my CF one 'FairDoos'


----------



## Aastii

FairDoos said:


> Id join in but i havent played COD4 in a while so i may be a bit sketchy + i dont use steam for COD4 either i have disc  But i do have Steam and its MattTHarrison if you wish to add me and my nickname is the same as my CF one 'FairDoos'



hehe it is alright you can still CoD with us  I have added you.

Anyone that reads this, i will be on our server probably til late tonight. I will set it up now and it will be for tonight not hardcore. If you want it hardcore for later in the evening or anything else just shout me in game, in vent or on steam, anyone that wants to pop in, even just for a match or two is compeltely welcome, but remember, PLEASE go on vent aswell


----------



## russb

My Xfire name is Braindead please add me so i can join in the fun.


----------



## Aastii

russb said:


> My Xfire name is Braindead please add me so i can join in the fun.



added, and added to first post


----------



## Machin3

I still have to go out and purchase The Orange Box so that i could join the fun with you guys in Team Fortress 2.


----------



## russb

Popped on the TDK server i dont think i will bother joining just yet,if and when you get your own server then yes.Reason for not joining TDK put so much crap on when playing the game you lose intrest in playing.


----------



## massahwahl

Ill jump on tonight. Probably around 130 or so EST. I have to walk in a parade tomorrow so I won't be on super late.


----------



## El DJ

My XFire is eldj, add me, I wanna own you all.


----------



## Aastii

El DJ said:


> My XFire is eldj, add me, I wanna own you all.



added. What do you lot think of tonight at about 10pm GMT onwards?

If you don't know what time that would be for you, left click the time on the bottom left of your screen and click change time and date settings... . Towards the bottom of this windows it will have time zone, it will be in the format of GMT +2 for example for 2 hours ahead, that would mean it would be at midnight onwards for you, if it is GMT -4 it will be at 6pm onwards...you get the idea


----------



## Aastii

Alright, scratch that last post, got a few of us rounded up to play at 8:30 GMT, so about half an hour after i posted this, feel free to join if you want. I will password it with password computerforum, so copy and paste the following into the console (press ` the button to the left of 1 to get it up while in CoD4 multiplayer)

connect 85.234.148.4:28929;password computerforum

if you have any problems catch me on steam or vent!!

And a word of warning, close xfire when you play, quite often PB has an issue with it, thinks you have a corrupt file or memory because of the FPS counter on it


----------



## funkysnair

i would have been up for it but ive got a clan match, ill jump in after the match see whats going on


----------



## Aastii

funkysnair said:


> i would have been up for it but ive got a clan match, ill jump in after the match see whats going on



awesome, hope to see you there


----------



## Aastii

password now cfgame, was an issue with the length of it, some couldnt get in because of a password error


----------



## Aastii

There are a good few people in the server if you want ot come join in, I won't be on vent though but will be in game


----------



## russb

*Aimbots*

You want to check your server too many pr-ts using aimbot,i will not bother anymore to go on there.


----------



## Aastii

russb said:


> You want to check your server too many pr-ts using aimbot,i will not bother anymore to go on there.



1. I can't sit on here all day every day watching for hackers, cheaters and glitchers, i have a life.

2. PB cannot always catch them, there are new ones coming out all the time

3. I will not make you come back if you don't want, but you need to learn how the games servers work. This isn't just ours (Meanman's server, not mine or the forums, it has been donated when we want to use it) that has the problem, it is a universal thing.

Right, off of hackers and whatnot 

I have noticed a problem with this, and that is that most of the people here are online on xfire or steam at silly o'clock in the morning my time. I think then that we need another person to watch over the server, try to get games going etc. I am setting up another post for anyone who wants to take the role and the criteria needed for it, and then i will set a pole up so you can decide.


----------



## zer0_c00l

id like to join the CF clan  what games you guys play?


----------



## kookooshortman55

Steam - kookooshortman55
XFire - kookooshortman55

I'm in PST, but I spend most of the year in AZ (MST) so I go between GMT -7/-8

I'm not on my gaming computer right now so I can post the games that I have later.  I'm trying to go through and beat all of my single player games this summer, partially because my internet at home is too crappy to play anything online.  DL speed 90 kB/s and 1000 ping spikes at home, once I get back on university internet I'll be good to play anything.  Just message me if you want to play anything.  

And a tournament definitely sounds fun.  Get some sponsors, give out prizes


----------



## russb

Aastii said:


> 1. I can't sit on here all day every day watching for hackers, cheaters and glitchers, i have a life.
> 
> 2. PB cannot always catch them, there are new ones coming out all the time
> 
> 3. I will not make you come back if you don't want, but you need to learn how the games servers work. This isn't just ours (Meanman's server, not mine or the forums, it has been donated when we want to use it) that has the problem, it is a universal thing.
> 
> Right, off of hackers and whatnot
> 
> I have noticed a problem with this, and that is that most of the people here are online on xfire or steam at silly o'clock in the morning my time. I think then that we need another person to watch over the server, try to get games going etc. I am setting up another post for anyone who wants to take the role and the criteria needed for it, and then i will set a pole up so you can decide.


Sorry not having a pop at you mate it just pi--es me off that they cant play without cheating,i think you are doing a grand job so good luck with it.


----------



## Aastii

zer0_c00l said:


> id like to join the CF clan  what games you guys play?



well we have had a CoD4 server given to us when we want to play. It is meanman's server but i have the control to change the settings and gametype and stuff so whatever you want whenever you want, just ask 

Was also talking to a couple people from here today that want to play TF2, so we could do that too and I know quite a few people have L4D aswell, so that will probably be in too 



> Steam - kookooshortman55
> XFire - kookooshortman55
> 
> I'm in PST, but I spend most of the year in AZ (MST) so I go between GMT -7/-8
> 
> I'm not on my gaming computer right now so I can post the games that I have later. I'm trying to go through and beat all of my single player games this summer, partially because my internet at home is too crappy to play anything online. DL speed 90 kB/s and 1000 ping spikes at home, once I get back on university internet I'll be good to play anything. Just message me if you want to play anything.
> 
> And a tournament definitely sounds fun. Get some sponsors, give out prizes



Added.

If we get enough people onboard then we can get a site up and stuff (can't do it here for reasons listed earlier) and then have an internal tournament, join a league, get a few servers maybe. But that is looking quite far ahead, see if we can get the support from our lot here first 



> Sorry not having a pop at you mate it just pi--es me off that they cant play without cheating,i think you are doing a grand job so good luck with it



haha yea i can tell you were a little miffed. No problems mate, just know it isn't our server that has the problem it is these arses that use the cheats that cause the problems on whatever server they come in


----------



## KR33P

Steam- sk8_4_l1fe
Dont have an x-fire.

Right now i'm building my new gaming computer and it will be finished in about a week or 2 so i was just wanting to join now. you guys have any l4d servers or cod5?


----------



## zer0_c00l

Steam: Zer0_c00L


----------



## Aastii

KR33P said:


> Steam- sk8_4_l1fe
> Dont have an x-fire.
> 
> Right now i'm building my new gaming computer and it will be finished in about a week or 2 so i was just wanting to join now. you guys have any l4d servers or cod5?



nope, sorry. I know a CoD5 server that is (and i don't over exagerate) always empty so we can just jump in there whenever we want. As for L4D, you can just join a friend match and get into a server, we don't really need our own for that


----------



## funkysnair

xfire funkysnair

i am a mod on one of tdk servers and i have all the passwords (rcon) for there servers so i try and keep an eye out for the cheating scum


----------



## trapar

Steam: xwaves

As for xfire, I don't have one.


----------



## KR33P

Aastii said:


> nope, sorry. I know a CoD5 server that is (and i don't over exagerate) always empty so we can just jump in there whenever we want. As for L4D, you can just join a friend match and get into a server, we don't really need our own for that



But am i in? or...


----------



## N3crosis

My steam is N3crosis99 and my xFire is connor9001. I don't use xFire though, because the steam chat is better IMO, and vent is better for voice .


----------



## Aastii

KR33P said:


> But am i in? or...



Everyone that wants to be in is welcome, just go into server whenever you want (info on first post in here). If nobody is in then you can ask people in here (add them on steam or xfire, again, info on first post) if they want to play and try to get it all together.

there is also a couple of fixes you may need for CoD4 if you haven't played in a while, so first post has been updated a little


----------



## Aastii

are you lot ok with what i just posted here:

http://www.computerforum.com/152402-looking-another-moderator.html#post1258910

?


----------



## Aloush

83.142.49.76:28015

Counter Strike Source Dust2 Server 
Hope to see you guys there 
I am Aloush on CSS Aswell so look out for me


----------



## Aastii

Aloush said:


> 83.142.49.76:28015
> 
> Counter Strike Source Dust2 Server
> Hope to see you guys there
> I am Aloush on CSS Aswell so look out for me



awesome, thanks for that, will update the first post a little later, do you have steam and/or xfire?


----------



## Aloush

Steam : AloushA
Xfire    : AloushAbdallah

I would like to join the clan aswell i suppose
I have a microphone CSS and TF2 out fo the ones you named
And i always want to play a mix on css so anybody wanting to mix add me


----------



## Aastii

Aloush said:


> Steam : AloushA
> Xfire    : AloushAbdallah
> 
> I would like to join the clan aswell i suppose
> I have a microphone CSS and TF2 out fo the ones you named
> And i always want to play a mix on css so anybody wanting to mix add me



added and first post updated.

Now to just rack my brains to try to remember my steam information with CSS


----------



## awildgoose

I just added some of you guys, hope you don't mind


----------



## mac550

my steam account is kingalpha


----------



## Aastii

mac550 said:


> my steam account is kingalpha



okey dokey, will update the initial thread with it.

Just so you know, bomberboysk has let us use some of his webspace to make a site, had a nightmare getting it set up though (because i am a noob with websites ) so will hopefully have all of that there at some point


----------



## awildgoose

This may seem like a random bump or something, but I feel we should keep this thread going, not because of talking about a clan, but because it has peoples xFires and Steam names, and I feel as a computer and gaming community, we should keep this alive so we can all talk to each other.


----------



## epidemik

http://www.computerforum.com/groups/pc-gaming.html

That was what the idea was behind the social group.


----------



## awildgoose

epidemik said:


> http://www.computerforum.com/groups/pc-gaming.html
> 
> That was what the idea was behind the social group.



Yeh but it seems hardly anyone is going on it.
Plus I did not bump this thread for the 'clan', I bumped it so everyone can find out each other's xFire's and Steam's so we can all talk to each other in IM's


----------



## Aastii

When i get home (8th august) i will put a cfclan thread up there with the steam and xfire names, can't at the minute though, on an ancient laptop and not for long


----------



## awildgoose

Aastii said:


> When i get home (8th august) i will put a cfclan thread up there with the steam and xfire names, can't at the minute though, on an ancient laptop and not for long



This one already does have steam's and xFires though?


----------



## Dazzeerr

Steam ID: Bieji
Xfire: dazzah

I play: TF2, L4D, CSS, CoD4 mostly.


----------



## Aastii

Dazzeerr said:


> Steam ID: Bieji
> Xfire: dazzah
> 
> I play: TF2, L4D, CSS, CoD4 mostly.



thankyou very muchly, you will fit right in with the fun



> This one already does have steam's and xFires though?



the social groups is a sticky and it seems the mods are set on that being the area so it would seem we need to move the information on names and server info and what not over there because eventually this thread will just get lost in all of the others in the area


----------

